# J/N Antworten



## James123 (22. Feb 2016)

"Implementieren Sie das Programm Rucksack.
Dieses soll vom Benutzer mittels j/n Antworten erfragen, ob es draußen regnet , es heiß, stürmisch oder sonnig ist. In den Rucksack dann folgende gegenstände eingepackt werden:

immer -> Schulsachen
regen -> Regenschirm 
heiß-> Wasserflasche 
sonnig -> Badesachen
regen + sonnig -> Spaten für Goldtopf am Ende des Regenbogens, keine Badesachen
regen+ stürmisch -> kein Regenschirm,sondern Autoschlüssel
regen + heiß -> keine wasserflasche
sonnig+ heiß -> Schulsachen raus

Am Schluss soll der Rucksacksinhalt ausgegeben werden."


Könnte mir vlt einer helfen ? ..^^


----------



## Bitfehler (22. Feb 2016)

An welcher Stelle brauchst du denn genau Hilfe?
Wie sieht denn dein aktueller Ansatz aus?


----------



## James123 (22. Feb 2016)

Ich komme mit der Aufgabe an sich garnicht klar..


----------



## AndiE (22. Feb 2016)

Was sagt EVA dazu? Welche (E)ingabewerte erfolgen? Wie werden diese (V)erarbeitet? Was soll (A)usgegeben werden? Damit könnte man anfangen, und sich die Aufgabe klar machen.


----------



## Bitfehler (22. Feb 2016)

Für mich liest sich das wie eine Aufgabe aus der Schule oder ähnliches. Das bedeutet meistens, dass das dafür benötigte Wissen bereits vorgestellt wurde.

1. Schritt: Erstelle eine Klasse Rucksack
2. Schritt: Erstelle eine Methode, die etwas von der Konsole einlesen kann, bspw: 
	
	
	
	





```
public static String readConsole()
```
3. Schritt: Rufe die Methode readConsole() in deiner main-Methode auf
...
Rest dann, wenn du soweit bist.


----------



## James123 (22. Feb 2016)

Okay,  danke bisher an alle. 
Wie ruf ich die Methode read console in der main Methode auf?


----------



## Bitfehler (22. Feb 2016)

Die Methode kannst du einfach über String input = readConsole(); aufrufen.
Allerdings musst du die Methode natürlich erst selber schreiben. Wie man etwas von einer Konsole einliest überlasse ich erstmal dir. Wenn du eine präzise Frage dazu hast, kannst du sie natürlich stellen. Ansonsten wäre das jetzt erstmal dein "Eigenleistungspart".


----------

